# Need some planted tank help please. ID that algae



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

I have been dabbling for a while now. On this tank I am getting some algae build up on the leaves and glosso , what is that stuff? also a little BBA here and there. Pumping lots of co2 and high light, but my fert dosing may be off. bioload is up there but running dual filters (eheim 2028 and xp2) with weekly WC.


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

Black Algae. Put Amano shrimp in there would help.


----------

